# Modelling clay!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't baked him yet, but here's a clay VT!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOVE it! Can't wait to see it baked and painted!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see it painted!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just pulled him and an HMPKEE out of the oven. I'm going to let them cool until tomorrow morning before I paint.

I'm putting the VT into this jar:









and the HMPKEE is going into a "bubble" bowl that looks like a miniature fishbowl:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

That's so awesome!!! Can't wait to see them completed!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

VT:









My HMPKEE is drying after a disastrous attempt with some Acrylic water. I'll re-tank him in a bit, and get a picture for you all.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks awesome!!! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My dream fish: Koi HMPKPEE


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You have inspired me to make a clay fish. I'm posting a thread soon about it!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

those look like awesome ornaments i would buy one if i saw them in a shop


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they're not aq safe, just nick knacks, but I'm considering putting them up on my etsy


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i don't mean in a tank LOL:lol: i meant they would look nice on the shelf lol or somewhere near the tank

i would buy one of you if you lived in the UK but buying from the US would be to complicated for me


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You should re-make that but with waterproof clay and put water in it!! Also, good thing they aren't real fish. You would need a bigger bowl for that. :lol:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

The finished fish are so amazing!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the paint isn't waterproof. it's regular ol' acrylic XD plus, I don't need any more water changes! ;-)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

|I wouldn't want to put that in my tank, I would line my shelf in the bathroom with those!! They are awesome!! how long did it take you to paint them and glaze them?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're only painted, no glaze. About about 5 minutes


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

More clay beasties:
Jade (SIP)









Considering this red veil couple as a donation to a raffle a friend is working with:









it's a tiny little flaring Hu!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow. I'm so tempted to go to the bookstore at my uni and pick up good clay. I have good acylics around and I'm collecting extra gravel out of the RCS tank... And those glass bowls are cheap.. And.....


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is soooooo Owsome!! (Awesome) :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

That is such an awesome idea!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------

